# Haunt at Mine hill 2012- "Sandy" Claws is comming to town



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Being ever mindful of those who are still suffering 2 weeks after Hurricane "Sandy", This a story of 2 storms and many familys that just needed to remember what it's like to feel normal.

We decided at the end of last year to make our haunt be a walkthrough in the back yard. It was a decision that was benificial for many reasons. With this setup, we could Still grow our haunt and reduce our setup/teardown time, and have still a more enriched environment for our TOT's. A Win Win Win.

In the Video there a few really Magical moments... The kids really needed this... Albiet On November 10th ...Enjoy

I hope that the North Jersy shore and Long Island and Connecticut heal quickly. They had the worst local damage.

This ended up being the best halloween I ever had.. It was So hard faught for in so many ways. and the video shows you why.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Finally the Video is Up.*

The video is Finally up. I think I need a better video camera.

Enjoy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have an awesome location for a haunt and you sure know how to use it! I enjoyed every minute of your video. Just amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Greg, I'm so happy you were able to have a Halloween celebration in spite of Mother Nature You have such an interesting space for a haunt and so many delightful props to display. And I agree - the volcano was your best scare I cracked up at the first ToT reaction when it went off.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Don't know what was more priceless, the kid that jumped out of his skin when the volcano went off, or the little kid who said "let's stay here." I remember your haunt from last year. The space you have and the layout are perfect, not to mention the great animation and props. So much to look at and take in around every corner, and kudos to you for keeping the spirit alive until the 10th! A lot of folks would have said to heck with it and chalked it up to loss. Lucky TOT's who came to your place!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Haunt at Mine Hill 2012*

Thanks everyone. It ended up being a very rewarding experiance, but I'm glad that it's finally over. I'm already praying for good weather for the next several Halloween seasons.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Just great! You have a super haunt and use the property to your advantage. This is a haunt I'd love to walk myself, super!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Your haunt is unbelievable! I cannot fathom the amount of time involved in putting this haunt up. It amazes me how long the walk through is and how detailed everything is. I saw some favorites along the way, Fester, the grave grabber, and your Cauldron Creep, really great stuff Greg. I absolutely love it! Take a bow sir, you keep Halloween alive for so many. Now I am going to watch the video again.....and again.....and again....well, you get the drift...


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Excellent use of the terrain on your property, looks to be a well thought out plan for the walk-through. The original props you have are excellent - the large pumpkinhead and dual-purpose eyeballs are awesome!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Sp glad you got to haunt, Greg. I love that fog spilling over the wall. That ToT scare was hilarious. Always great scaring them when they are confident and cocky in a crowd! Love the way you mounted the pneumatic GB, very cool! With all you had to contend with, truly outstanding!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

AMAZING and beautiful haunt, so many great props too.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I always look forward to seeing your video every year. This year it was perhaps a bit more poignant. I got such a kick out of the kids as the volcano went off and I LOVED the giant standing pumpkin man!


----------

